# How Many Brine Shrimp Eggs?



## Uncle Rico

I am about to order brine shrimp eggs online. How many do you guys think I'll need to raise about 100 fry till I can use flake powder baby food. I can buy 6 grams for $3.30 or 2.75 ounces for $27. Can I get away with just buying two or three 6 gram tubes?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Uncle Rico said:


> I am about to order brine shrimp eggs online. How many do you guys think I'll need to raise about 100 fry till I can use flake powder baby food. I can buy 6 grams for $3.30 or 2.75 ounces for $27. Can I get away with just buying two or three 6 gram tubes?


 Id go for 2-3 tubes. The jar is good if you have a breeding operation going or will hatch daily to feed fish. Can you not find brine shrimp tubes locally?


----------



## Uncle Rico

The closest place is about an hour away and I didn't want to make a trip out just for that. Locally I only have petco and petsmart really. I ended up getting the big als 3 ounce one for $15. I didn't notice that one before. Oh well, at least I'll have quite a bit extra.

How many times a day should I be feeding the fry with bbs?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Uncle Rico said:


> The closest place is about an hour away and I didn't want to make a trip out just for that. Locally I only have petco and petsmart really. I ended up getting the big als 3 ounce one for $15. I didn't notice that one before. Oh well, at least I'll have quite a bit extra.
> 
> How many times a day should I be feeding the fry with bbs?


 If you do more then once a day, just use smaller amounts. Id just start with a bit then just add some more depending on how fast they eat it. If you add more then they eat, the brine will just die within hours in fw (will live longer in the salt they were hatched in) so its better to add a bit more at a time then to add too much and just have it die


----------



## BRUNER247

Man If your gonna raise any babies at all you'd be wise to just pony up n buy the small coffee can size! For 45$ its a way way better deal! I filled 2 small mason jars with one can!


----------

